# Rabbit-Safe Flowers



## Boz (May 20, 2011)

Hey everyone! So looking on the Quick List: Gardening for your Bunny quick list there's a list of flowers.


*Flowering Plants*
Apple flowers
Aster
Bachelor's Buttons
Calendulas/Pot Marigolds
Cockscomb
Daisy
Dandelion
Day Lilies (Not actually Lilies... These are of the family Hemerocalis - stick to the blossoms)
Fuschia
Gardenia
Gladiolus (blossoms only)
Hosta
Hyssop
Lavender
Lilac
Pansy
Pot Marigolds/Calendulas
Nasturtiums
Rose
Sweet Pea
Sunflower
Violet
Zinnia


They can eat all those?! Like... Hostas... as in the plants that grow great everywhere? These? http://www.boryslawice.pl/attachments/Image/byliny/Hosta4.jpg Can they eat the leaves or are we only talking about the flowers here? Lilacs too? Just the flowers?

I knew they could have Roses. I usually grow Nasturtiums for the bunnies. And I've given them Apple Blossoms before but I never knew they could have these. 

Can they eat the petals of the sunflowers too? Like the whole flower?! Daisies?! Are Shasta Daisies okay?

Pot marigolds... are those just Marigolds? What's the difference?

I'm kinda amazed! haha! I really wanted to add some flowers to the rabbit garden. But I don't know if we are talking about only the flowers or what.

Can they have hibiscus flowers? I know animals like chinchillas and degus can have them.

I just want to be 100% sure on what they can and cannot eat!


----------



## Boz (May 20, 2011)

Figured out the Marigold thing. They are different! But I still am wondering about the rest! 

Thanks!


----------

